# Best MODs to start with?



## TheHouseIT (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
Im new to the boards and really glad to find such a great resource. I have done some searching and read what I can about Jetting, and Snorkles, and thought it would best just to ask the questions I have  

So I have a 2012 Polaris 550 XP Touring Quad 100% stock. I mostly ride trails and whenever possible find the deepest mud pit I can to go through. 

So my questions are... What are the top Modifications I can do to:
1. Improve performance ( Power, Speed, Stability ) 
2. Make sure I dont wreck my Quad with Water, mud... whatever. 

I understand the need to snorkle the air intake but my technical knowledge ends with a basic understanding of how combustion engines work.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know this thread is in the kawasaki section, BUT, the basics are the same regardless, check it out, and anything suggested in there (other than clutch specifics) will apply here.

 Low Budget/Basic Mods for the Brute - MudInMyBlood Forums

This is the list we came up with. The links to the threads about tires and lift kits would apply to you as well, RDC makes a great polaris lift kit if you need one.

And here's a similar thread

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/5583-wanting-know-some-easy-but-good-mods-do.html


----------



## TheHouseIT (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you ...I will check these out. 




Polaris425 said:


> I know this thread is in the kawasaki section, BUT, the basics are the same regardless, check it out, and anything suggested in there (other than clutch specifics) will apply here.





Polaris425 said:


> Low Budget/Basic Mods for the Brute - MudInMyBlood Forums
> 
> This is the list we came up with. The links to the threads about tires and lift kits would apply to you as well, RDC makes a great polaris lift kit if you need one.
> 
> ...


----------



## RVS Performance (Oct 17, 2013)

Best mods to start with on a 550 is a clutch kit. The one I prefer is QSC. That will smooth out the harsh clutch engagement of the XP line, especially in reverse where they seem to jump a foot every time you blip the throttle. It will also improve your low and mid range power and backshift on the trails for better all around performance as well as allow for much better control in the tight technical areas. You will need to order a kit based on the tire size you are going to run, performance modifications if any, elevation, and specific use of the machine.

If you stay out of water above the bottom of the seat you won't have to worry about snorkels. If you do snorkel you will likely need a fuel programmer to modify the fuel curve for the change in air flow as most snorkel kits will lean out your air/fuel mixture.


----------

